# Ikea Shelf = Rat Cabinet / Cage?



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have an Ikea Billy bookcase that I currently don't really have a use for and was thinking about converting it to a rat cabinet / cage.










I'm thinking I can replacing the back panel with wire mesh and the majority of the shelves with plexiglass/plastic bins. The door I have is clear glass and I can either keep it as is, or replace the glass with more wire mesh. I would have to add a latch/lock of some sort since there isn't one currently.

The dimensions on the book case is:

Width: 40 cm (15 3/4 ")
Depth: 28 cm (11 ")
Height: 202 cm (79 1/2 ")

So although each level doesn't have alot of room, I'm curious if the height will make up for it. Also worried about air circulation if i do keep the glass door.

Alternatively, I could swap that with a bookcase that I am currently using:










with dimensions:

Width: 60 cm 23 5/8 "
Depth: 40 cm 15 3/4 "
Height: 128 cm 75 5/8 "

Its a little shorter but does provide more floor space per level. It too has a clear glass door and would need the same wire mesh on the back. I'm leaning towards the taller one mostly because I bought it from the as-is for practically nothing (so wouldn't giving a second thought to modifying it by drilling holes etc) and I think I could so some pretty cool things with the height.

I guess I should mention it would house 2 male rats. So am I crazy and should I just stick to my cage? Which would work better Short and Wide or Tall and Thin? Can I get away with a Wire mesh back, but glass door?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. 
i would go w/ the book case.


----------



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

2boysloose said:


> Wow.
> i would go w/ the book case.


Technically they are both bookcases 

Are you thinking the tall and thin? Or short and wide one?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I put the numbers in the rat calculator and it said the first one would hold 4 if space is used wisely and the second would hold 7 if space is used wisely but I'm not sure either would make very good cages. I'm having a hard time imagining it but it doesn't seem like either would give enough room for them to run around. Also, you absolutely can't use a glass door! That would be worse than a tank. It would be completely closed off with no ventilation, and that would be extremely bad for your rats. You would probably have to make a door out of hardware cloth with an aluminum frame or something. I've seen some really nice home made cages but it seems like they are more trouble and usually more money than they are worth! but hey that's just my opinion 

p.s. 
if you really want to try it i'd go with the shorter and wider one!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Home made cages = bad bad idea!!! Besides, those aren't really deep enough to allow for much and if you have males the first one is definatly out of the question.


----------



## Lexi (Jul 31, 2008)

1. the wood will be chewed and urinated on and really in my opinion wont last long, also depends on what the wood is made out of. Ive been there, done that, was cool in the beginning but once the girls got big and the cage started to smell I got rid of it.

2. Not deep enough, is awesome looking all tall and lots of levels, but they need room to run around in circle, not up and down.

Ide go for a cage cage.


----------



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmm, seems like the cabinet / homemade idea isn't going over very well with you guys . I would never have thought of using a bookcase it but I've seen several references to them on other sites, specifically "the grotto" over at the dapper rat.

I liked the idea since i believe in the end it would look more like a piece of furniture then a giant (out of place) cage. I might give it ago still (with the shorter but wider bookcase).

btw ... i have a more then suitable cage now, so my ratties wont be left homeless either way


----------

